# Wife's new Tedder is here.



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I told her and my son if they were going to get a new one get a really good one. I think she did good. It's a Krone KW5.52/4x7T with hydraulic fold and tilt.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Have one just like it they do a good job . But be ready to replace he hoses going to the wings , mine is 3 or 4 years old now just replaced the second hose blew off at the crimps .


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love how Krone kind of matches Deere. Is that a 5045?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really a fine piece of equipment Grateful.....I would like to have one myself. I have always wondered if they bounced less because they are heavier than most.

Regards, Mike

P.S. noticed you have not re-entered your location since the software change, it would be helpful to all. Maybe we could figure out where you live and come "borrow" your wifes tedder







.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Canderson012 said:


> I love how Krone kind of matches Deere. Is that a 5045?


It's a 5065M. What's kinda wild is nearly all the JD dealers around here are stocking Krone hay tools instead of Frontier, with the exception of Balers and MoCo's.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Really a fine piece of equipment Grateful.....I would like to have one myself. I have always wondered if they bounced less because they are heavier than most.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


Took care of that location thing.

I watched them and it really seemed to hug the ground better than I thought it would, one field was pretty darn rough too. The 18" tires probably help too.

The angled perimeter spread thing really looked like it was working great.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Women are so hard to buy for.







*

*So thanks for the idea.







*

*I think Karen needs a new tractor or corn planter.Or maybe both if the crop is good.







*

*Do you think she will be happy with that?







or







*


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice piece of equipment. I have one on my wish list, probably need new hay storage more right now.
I priced the same one earlier this year from our Deere dealer. I found it online for $2,000 less. I was told the reach was 18'4" which make it ted 2 swaths on the 8' 2" mowers.

Let us know how your wife likes it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> *Women are so hard to buy for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she ain't happy with a new tractor and corn planter, maybe you should trade her in for a later model.
















Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you think she would like one those MX135's

Regards, Mike


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm jealous of the tractor...


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

She needs a new twin rotor rake, I probably would opted for a Hesston Rake Tedder combination machine. It will work as a tedder, rake to the middle or rake to one side depending on how you have it adjusted.

There are several hay baler operators who will not bale hay that their wives have not raked. The ladies make better pilots and rake hands than most of the males around.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Do you think she would like one those MX135's
> 
> Regards, Mike


She thinks the orange rims are ugly.Price is important to me,looks are important to her.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> She thinks the orange rims are ugly.Price is important to me,looks are important to her.


Did ya figure in peace @ the homestead? Just sayin'...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Planting subliminal messages to mine now, got a pic of a 7series with FEL and IVT loaded on her phone background ......comes on for a sec, goes back to normal, repeats this 50 times a day, not sure how long it'll take but hopefully before next season..........btw it's dragging a twin rotary rake, going for broke.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish my wife would buy me a 7230 IVT.....draggin a new planter.....green of course.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> She needs a new twin rotor rake, I probably would opted for a Hesston Rake Tedder combination machine. It will work as a tedder, rake to the middle or rake to one side depending on how you have it adjusted.
> 
> There are several hay baler operators who will not bale hay that their wives have not raked. The ladies make better pilots and rake hands than most of the males around.


I tried to get her to consider a single rotor Krone rake when she bought a new NH 256 with Dolly wheels last year. She's been used to using Rollabars for so long she just won't switch. I did actually get her to look at a wheel rake but nearly everything they bale is on tilled ground and we have a lot of rocks and everyone she talked to said they were bad about picking up rocks and she gets upset when there's even a dirt clod in her hay. Neighbor has a dual rotor Krone rake and it's nice but it's been sitting out now for about 4 years and it's starting really fade, I figure within 5 years it's going to be rusted over pretty bad. She refuses to leave anything out not even an old drag harrow.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rpierce749 said:


> I'm jealous of the tractor...


She's in love with that tractor. I put a JVC stereo in it for her with a remote control and she gets in and she's in hog heaven. They've got the front weights on now but decided to wait on the wheel weights until she get the rear wheels moved out a few inches. According to Deere's website the 5065M is no more, it starts with the 5075M. She says she's not going to bale with it and leave that for the CaseIH 5140.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Need to look at better wheel rakes, if it's a good one and adjusted properly it will get less dirt in the row than a roper unless the field is very smooth and uniform. I grew up using NH rolabar rakes, the first few years a field is planted a rolabar will get less debris and dirt in the row, once you start to get moles, ground hogs, maybe a few wheel tracks from having to make hay on wet ground, and once a field is so old they get rough then a good wheel rake will work better than a roper as a good wheel rake will have independently mounted wheels with spring tension so each wheel can float over the imperfections in a field instead of digging in like a bar rake will that is far to heavy to ever float over said imperfections.

I didn't get my first wheel rake until 2004, I spent at least the previous 20 years with rolabar rakes and will never go back to them. I'd really like to try a rotary some day but nobody around her uses them and I've yet to see any dealer of any color with one on their lots so I don't even have the opportunity to rent or lease one to see if it would even work on some of my more rolling ground.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Need to look at better wheel rakes, if it's a good one and adjusted properly it will get less dirt in the row than a roper unless the field is very smooth and uniform. I grew up using NH rolabar rakes, the first few years a field is planted a rolabar will get less debris and dirt in the row, once you start to get moles, ground hogs, maybe a few wheel tracks from having to make hay on wet ground, and once a field is so old they get rough then a good wheel rake will work better than a roper as a good wheel rake will have independently mounted wheels with spring tension so each wheel can float over the imperfections in a field instead of digging in like a bar rake will that is far to heavy to ever float over said imperfections.
> 
> I didn't get my first wheel rake until 2004, I spent at least the previous 20 years with rolabar rakes and will never go back to them. I'd really like to try a rotary some day but nobody around her uses them and I've yet to see any dealer of any color with one on their lots so I don't even have the opportunity to rent or lease one to see if it would even work on some of my more rolling ground.


Well it's her and my sons operation so whatever she says goes. If I had enough say so in it it would have been a rotary. I seen fields raked with twin Krone and Kuhn rotaries and they're the cleanest fields I've ever seen when they're finished. Here's a video of about every model Krone makes, if you can get YouTube on your TV watch on there, it's a pretty cool video.






Here's another:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I know, I'd love to have a twin rotor rake but in all these videos the fields are relatively flat compared to mine. I have places in fields even with the independently floating wings on the wheel rake it still misses hay and in other places the springs and chains are slack as the ground has changed enough that the wheel has raised up on its own. I'm afraid a rotary would dig in or miss hay in these fields as it's the same problem I had with bar rakes.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

If you get a bigger krone single rotor it will do just fine. Many people's complaint is that it does not rake enough, but the truth is one big windrow from a single rotor is enough. I would suggest Krone trail-type because the weight is on the machine not the tractor. Here in Kentucky we have some pretty rolling ground and it does a great job!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I know, I'd love to have a twin rotor rake but in all these videos the fields are relatively flat compared to mine. I have places in fields even with the independently floating wings on the wheel rake it still misses hay and in other places the springs and chains are slack as the ground has changed enough that the wheel has raised up on its own. I'm afraid a rotary would dig in or miss hay in these fields as it's the same problem I had with bar rakes.


You cannot make comparisons with a wheel rake as there is nothing similar in operation....the raking abilities of a rotary are reliant upon the design and quality of the axle system it is built upon...bogie type axles that float allows me to cross drainage swales without the rakes striking the ground. The best thing for you Marty is go to a Ag show that is doing a demo with rotarys and drive a tractor puliing a rotary....trailers work best in these just like in other rakes. You will be surprised at how well these rakes work and how conceptions that you thought would occur do not. But you will not be able to run 12 mph with these as you have stated that you do with a wheel rake.....but the crop dries better with a rotary than a wheel and it bales better than a wheel. Ideally is to operate both a rotary and a wheel....then you have the best of both worlds....speed rake for approaching weather....rotary for good weather and quality baling. But I will say this, there are greater benefits with a rotary to those that square bale than to those that only roundbale. You need to try one and see for yourself.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've wanted to see one work, had the chance as well when Purdue had their forage days in North Liberty a few years ago, the guy kept his title as the "drought buster" so no hay got raked. I have a few fields I even have to readjust the gauge wheels on my pickup or it will be digging dirt in places as well. I had pictures of a few of the more rolling fields I make that were given to me as nobody else would rent them, they are bad enough the wife refuses to even watch me when I'm in those fields. Can't find said pictures now as Picassa web albums has changed to Google+ and they've been moved or disappeared. Honestly, if something works as well as the Picassa web album, why do they have to jack with it and can't leave well enough alone?

I still see two problems. I'm a one man show and need to drive that 12 mph sometimes to either beat the weather, or to actually get done raking before it's too dry. So then I'd need a twin rotor which is $$$. I also won't go back to a side delivery after years of raking with two bar rakes and a tandem hitch, driving in a big loop all day seems like a tremendous waste of time. Kind of like the difference between going from a side pull mower to a center pivot.

So with the above mentioned it would have to be a center delivery but when raking tedded hay I could see what's in the center of the row that never gets moved just wouldn't dry out on a good yielding alfalfa field. Unless of course a spinner could be added like I seen was a option on the tandem center delivery Vermeer bar rake.

I'd love to try one and soon as I find a dealer willing to bring one out to my most rolling field so I can see if it will work or will break then I might be sold.

Would have to be mighty impressive though, I can most of the time get hay dry in two days and then when baling make a 1000lb bale every 30-40 seconds then around another 20 to wrap and discharge, with being able to jam hay that fast into the baler I'd say I'm making a pretty good quality row already.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear a few people complaining about large side delivery rotaries here that round bale, they say the windrow isn't quite square and makes the bales not quite as pretty as double raked or centre delivery.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I hear a few people complaining about large side delivery rotaries here that round bale, they say the windrow isn't quite square and makes the bales not quite as pretty as double raked or centre delivery.


Barrel shaped bales? That would be another issue with a side delivery, I have my wheel rake set to make a 4-5' wide row.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Barrel shaped bales? That would be another issue with a side delivery, I have my wheel rake set to make a 4-5' wide row.


I also like a 4'-5' wide windrow which I have my rotary set to make. You adjust your rotary stop skirt to make whatever width windrow you care to make.

Regards, Mike


----------

